# The olive oil conspiracy (dyed canola being sold as olive)



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Sooo....

apparently, more olive oil is exported from italy than they actually produce. A magazine article that i just read in fitnessRx stated that out of 750 olive oil companies tested, around 200 of them were selling green dyed canola and passing it off as olive oil!!! Anyone know if there's a list somewhere online of the reputable companies that are actually selling olive oil?

As a parent of a child who cant tolerate food dyes, i'm pretty concerned about this......


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for letting us know, I had no idea. I am interested too now to know which ones are actual olive oil.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

:but olive oil has such a distinctive, strong flavor... how could you not know that it was canola oil? canola oil doesn't have much of a flavor at all...


----------



## Wolfmeis (Nov 16, 2004)

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AmericanFa...tory?id=988980


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittyhead* 







:but olive oil has such a distinctive, strong flavor... how could you not know that it was canola oil? canola oil doesn't have much of a flavor at all...

Most people don't know that and couldn't taste it even if they did.
You'd be surprised.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfmeis* 
http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/AmericanFa...tory?id=988980


Quote:

To see if the olive oil you purchased is the real deal, just pop the bottle in the fridge until it's chilled. If it get cloudy and coagulates, you got what you paid for. If it remains clear, it's not genuine extra-virgin olive oil.
hm...

my concern is that it could be an olive oil/canola-dyed mix. how could you detect that?

maybe ewg or the green guide will do a story on this...


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

well it smells very different...but then you have to buy and open it... hmmmm.

ive never heard this!


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

I've actually been suspicious of Trader Joe's olive oil for a while. I was using it to make croûtons, and the croûtons maintained this funny green color, in a way that I found disconcerting. I didn't guess that they were dyeing canola oil, but rather, that it was cheap olive oil (not extra virgin) being sold as first-pressed olive oil.

Quote:

To see if the olive oil you purchased is the real deal, just pop the bottle in the fridge until it's chilled. If it get cloudy and coagulates, you got what you paid for. If it remains clear, it's not genuine extra-virgin olive oil.
That's from the article listed above. Useful info.

Aven


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

Did you read the part of that article where they talk about selling the contaminated cheese? I swear - pretty soon I am only going to put things in my body that I have actually made myself. I find this all so ridiculous!

Let's see, I'm going to need some cows, a couple of goats....







:


----------



## beka1977 (Aug 1, 2004)

This was from NPR:

Quote:

Italian extra-virgin olive oil has become so lucrative that adulterated olive oil has become the biggest source of agricultural fraud problems in the European Union.

Some oil labeled "extra-virgin" is diluted with cheaper olive oils or other vegetable oils. In some cases, lampante, or "lamp oil," which is made from spoiled olives fallen from trees, is used, even though it can't legally be sold as food. One fraud ring is accused of coloring low-grade soy oil and canola oil with industrial chlorophyll, and flavoring it with beta-carotene.
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=12571726


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avendesora* 
I've actually been suspicious of Trader Joe's olive oil for a while. I was using it to make croûtons, and the croûtons maintained this funny green color, in a way that I found disconcerting. I didn't guess that they were dyeing canola oil, but rather, that it was cheap olive oil (not extra virgin) being sold as first-pressed olive oil.

I just put my unopened bottle of TJ's olive oil in the fridge. I'll let you know if this one it fake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beka1977* 
This was from NPR:
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/s...oryId=12571726

Thanks for this link. It's very informative!


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow that's scary. See it's not just China selling us crap! (Okay, maybe it's not as bad, but it's still dishonest)


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moss* 
Sooo....

apparently, more olive oil is exported from italy than they actually produce. A magazine article that i just read in fitnessRx stated that out of 750 olive oil companies tested, around 200 of them were selling green dyed canola and passing it off as olive oil!!! Anyone know if there's a list somewhere online of the reputable companies that are actually selling olive oil?

As a parent of a child who cant tolerate food dyes, i'm pretty concerned about this......

OMG! I didn't know they were still doing this! Yuck...Canola??







:

This has been going on since the Great Depression, except I think
they used Cottonsseed oil back then.


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

All the olive oil I ever get it from Whole Foods Market...usually.

I know for a fact that Lucini is true Olive oil, very high quality stuff! You can TASTE the olives.

Gosh that makes me mad, esp since i avoid Canola.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up! Our olive oil just ran out. I'll be putting the new bottle in the fridge to see if it coagulates like it should.

I wish the people who did this undercover investigation went one step further and provided us with a list of makers who can be trusted.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay, yesterday as I posted, I put my unopened bottle of Trade Joe's "100% Italian, President's Reserve, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Cold Pressed, Product of Italy" in the fridge and just now, this morning, it is NOT solidified.

I have to say, usually I get my olive oil at a little Arabic market, but my husband convinced me to get this bottle at Trader Joe's because it's just as good and cheaper. Ha!

So I have a whole bottle of fake olive oil. What do I do now??


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Don't put the whole bottle in, it will affect the taste. Just use a sample.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
Don't put the whole bottle in, it will affect the taste. Just use a sample.

I already did, and it doesn't matter cause it's FAKE!







: now what??

I think I'll email NPR first.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *robinlaroy* 
... So I have a whole bottle of fake olive oil. What do I do now??

robinlaroy,
It's a good thing you didn't open the bottle, so there is no question as to whether it was tampered with post production.

I wouldn't merely return it to Trader Joe's, my guess is they've got a pretty good return policy (especially where it's unopened) and they may simply take it back without doing anything about it unless you make sure management gets involved. I would call the store, ask for the name of the manager and possibly even the district manager and so on up the line. Then I would write to the manager but cc everybody else to make sure they are informed, that way you aren't relying on the manager to do it.

I would also be careful about how you word it so as not to unnecessarily offend anyone. I would approach it from a quality control perspective, and perhaps mention the article but I would be careful about jumping in and calling the olive oil in question "counterfeit". You wouldn't want to be accused of libel or slander.

You need to be especially careful when you put anything in writing.
~Cath


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moss* 
hm...

my concern is that it could be an olive oil/canola-dyed mix. how could you detect that?

maybe ewg or the green guide will do a story on this...

moss,
If it's not completely counterfeit but rather diluted with counterfeit oil I think you might see some "coagulation" but not as much as you would expect.

Fortunately I've put Olive Oil in the fridge before (I didn't know I wasn't supposed to) so I think I have some idea of what it should look like.

Does anyone know how long you need to refrigerate it to give it a chance to coagulate and whether if you take it out right away the taste would be ruined?
~Cath


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

I REGRIGERATE MINE SO i gues i would know if mine was bad. i have purchased the kalamata one before. i can taste the dif when it is a garbage one verses the good stuff.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Refrigerating olive oil won't affect the taste or the texture after it's warmed up- it obviously will affect the texture while it's still cold since it solidifies.

Is there a list of safe brands of olive oil someplace?


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
robinlaroy,
It's a good thing you didn't open the bottle, so there is no question as to whether it was tampered with post production.

I wouldn't merely return it to Trader Joe's, my guess is they've got a pretty good return policy (especially where it's unopened) and they may simply take it back without doing anything about it unless you make sure management gets involved. I would call the store, ask for the name of the manager and possibly even the district manager and so on up the line. Then I would write to the manager but cc everybody else to make sure they are informed, that way you aren't relying on the manager to do it.

I would also be careful about how you word it so as not to unnecessarily offend anyone. I would approach it from a quality control perspective, and perhaps mention the article but I would be careful about jumping in and calling the olive oil in question "counterfeit". You wouldn't want to be accused of libel or slander.

You need to be especially careful when you put anything in writing.
~Cath

Thank you. You are absolutely right. I don't actually know it's fake. I just know the bottle is still as clear as when we put it in. I'll post when we receive a response from Trader Joe's or the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## mags.bubble (Apr 12, 2007)

So, I tested my oils in the fridge overnight last night. Yesterday was the first I had heard about counterfeit olive oil.

Spectrum organic extra virgin olive oil - became cloudy with a little coagulation

Trader Joe pure olive oil - no change
Trader Joe reserve first press evoo - no change

Bertoli extra light evoo - no change

Does this mean that the ones that didn't change are not real olive oil, they smell and taste like olive oil. Although, if it is a mix then it would still taste like olive oil, right?

What brands are reliable? Any suggestions?
Maggie


----------



## subrosa (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CathMac* 
robinlaroy,
I would be careful about jumping in and calling the olive oil in question "counterfeit". You wouldn't want to be accused of libel or slander.

You need to be especially careful when you put anything in writing.

A statement or writing has to be "published" in order to be libelous or slanderous--so a private letter to a manager, etc. wouldn't qualify unless you started disseminating it to a bunch of other, unrelated people or the media. but I think CathMac gives good advice about the most effective way to address the issue.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Shazer (Oct 6, 2006)

I just put my Whole Foods 365 Pure 100% extra virgin olive oil in the fridge to test. It smells like olive oil and I've noticed in the past that it does get cloudy, but I'll let you know for sure.

I'm absolutely disgusted after reading about the olive oil conspiracy. Who can you trust anymore for quality foods?


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Refrigerating olive oil won't affect the taste or the texture after it's warmed up- it obviously will affect the texture while it's still cold since it solidifies.

That's not what the olive oil expert I heard on WNYC said. Olive oil is best stores air tight at room temperature, away from a heat source or sunlight.


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

FWIW, I recently noticed my Trader Joe's olive oil was cloudy in my cabinet. I'm stingy with the heat, and butter left out is firm, coconut oil is hard, and the olive oil cloudy. I could taste the difference if it wasn't EVOO. Pure olive oil, I might not be able to taste.

I don't think that olive oil that had been refrigerated would have an off taste, as long as it wasn't served that way. I cook stuff in olive oil and refrigerate and reheat it without issues.

I'm not surprised that a lot of olive oil is adulterated. I personally knew people who'd been involved in adulterating food (or relabeling food) when I worked in the restaurant business in NYC. It's very easy to do, and very profitable.

I too would like to see a list of olive oil brands to stay away from.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I can usually taste if it's real Olive Oil. But is there a list, like Ruthla asked of brands that are consistently real?

I will test mine today and see. It's an off brand, though.


----------



## BoringTales (Aug 1, 2006)

I didn't know what the difference was between Olive oil, Virgin Olive oil, and extra-virgin olive oil was so I wikied it. I know its not a great source, but this part of the article was interesting...

Quote:

Retail grades in the United States

Most of the governments in the world are members of the International Olive Oil Council, which requires member governments to promulgate laws making olive oil labels conform to the IOOC standards.

The United States is the only major oil-producing or oil-consuming country which is not a member of the IOOC, and therefore, the retail grades listed above have no legal meaning in the United States. The U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA), which controls this aspect of labeling, currently lists four grades of olive oil: "Fancy", "Choice", "Standard", and "Substandard". These were established in 1948. [6] The grades are based on acidity, absence of defects, odor and flavor. *While the USDA is considering adopting labeling rules that parallel the international standards, until they do so, terms such as "extra virgin" may be applied to any grade of oil, making the term of dubious usefulness.*
So are they basically saying that it doesn't matter if its labeled extra-virgin here in the US because that's probably not what we are getting? Or if it is imported EVoo, those labeling standards *should* still be true, right?


----------



## mags.bubble (Apr 12, 2007)

I just took good 45 minutes discussing this topic with the olive oil store owner in my downtown area. Before today, I thought this store was a novelty, but now I am impressed and left with a bottle of olive oil from australia and balsamic.

A few things to note:
He ofcourse told me to read labels, that cold pressed doesn't mean anything really. According to labeling it can be heated while extracted up to 87degrees and still be labeled cold. He also said the label needs to read 100% olive oil or it may just meet the minimum percentage. He also said to read the ingredients. He showed me a bottle of specialty balsamic sold in the regular stores that the first ingredient was redwine vinegar.

He said the refrigerator test is a good one, but it give it 3 days to thicken or coagulate. 24 hours is not enough. He bakes with evoo or nut oils based on the baked good. He does make cookies etc.. with evoo. He said if a recipe calls for 1 cup butter you can sub with 2/3c evoo. He uses evoo for cooking and baking, but uses peanut oil for frying.

Lucky for me his prices are comparible with the top shelf olive oil at the regular storesfoods. He knows his distributors and visitis the olive growers. So, at this point I am babbling. I learned some basics info, but like wine I am afraid I will never be truly that knowledgable. I did like what I tasted today, and it was MUCH better that what I have had in the past.

I will let you know what my bottles of oil do in the fridge after the next few days. I would be interested in compiling a list with the rest of you folks.
Maggie


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

The olive oil we get is from Middle Earth Organics, from our local HFS, and I highly recommend it. I know it's the real thing. It tastes so rich and yummy. It's a bit pricey though, I try to wait until it goes on sale.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *subrosa* 
A statement or writing has to be "published" in order to be libelous or slanderous--so a private letter to a manager, etc. wouldn't qualify unless you started disseminating it to a bunch of other, unrelated people or the media. but I think CathMac gives good advice about the most effective way to address the issue.

Keep us posted!

subrosa,
Thank you for the correction. I should know better. I mixed in the principles of effective business communication with the legal concept of libel (not to be confused with slander which is oral, not written).

Perhaps the more important point is to be careful anytime you say anything in a forum like this, which would be "disseminating it to a bunch of other, unrelated people". And since it is too simple to copy/paste one's own words it probably makes good sense to watch what you say before you even reach the point of quoting yourself online.

That isn't to say that you can't question whether or not you got what you paid for if you have reason to believe that you did not (as in this case, where the "olive oil" didn't coagulate when refrigerated), but that in the absence of concrete reason to believe the product was intentionally counterfeited or adulterated that you may want to allow for the possibility of mis-labelling.
~Cath


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

This is insane! I usually get the wf 365, but got some at costco and trader joes. I'll stick the unopened tj in the fridge (I have a star brand as well--I know, I know...). All we use is oo (we are diary intolerant) and I am gonna be super upset...what brands can be trusted????







:

http://www.cbc.ca/consumers/market/f...html#offenders

found this...


----------



## mags.bubble (Apr 12, 2007)

Good morning,

Day 2 of oo in the fridge:
Bertoli - no change
Trader Joe's pure olive oil - starting to thicken a little, but I have to really look.
Spectrum organic evoo - coagulated just fine - passed the test

Maggie


----------



## Poddi (Feb 18, 2003)

I stuck my bottle of extra virgin olive oil in the fridge for a couple days. It turned into completely solid green stuff. Does it mean it's OK then? The brand is called "Val TorrE". I've never heard of that before, but then I rarely pay attention to the brand of my cooking oil. I just finished the Bertoli EVOO so I can't test that now.

Please post your results with the Costco olive oil. I was thinking of trying some after we finish this bottle.

*A few other kind of cooking oil will thicken when chilled as well, like avocado oil. How do you tell those apart?


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I probably know more about Italian olive oils than I should, I work for an Italian agriturismo and we specialize in culinary and cultural immersion tours that visit frantoio's and wineries.
The vast majority of olive oil exported from Italy (and Spain, Tunisia, and Greece) is a blend, each olive tree produces very little oil, only about a liter per tree. And that oil is very, very expensive. Olives are harvested once a year, in late October/early November, and the pure oil is only good, if kept in a dark place at 65 degrees or less, for one year. Each olive is hand picked, any olives that hit the ground are bruised and cannot be used or it throws the whole batch off. Then the olives must be hand cleaned, removing twigs and leaves, washed in cold water, pressed between granite stones slowly so the friction doesn't generate any heat, placed on straw mats and the oil drained, and bottled within 24 hours or they go rancid. Italians don't use olive oil for cooking, only as a condiment to season already cooked food or to flavor foods like bruschetta, panzanella, or make an olivada. The oil Italians use for cooking is sunflower.

Oils that can be designated extra virgin in the US cannot be designated extra virgin in Italy which has strict government laws about quality control. Only oils that are hand-picked, traditionally pressed, from the first pressing, have no chemicals added during the processing, and of an acidity of less than 1% can be designated extra virgin. But oils for sale in the US have _much_ lower standards, it can be as much as 70% of other oils!

I have searched high and low, and with an unlimited company budget, for real DOP extra-virgin olive oil imported from Italy, and basically, gave up. You just can't get it here unless you know someone who goes to Italy and can bring you back some. (and, OMG if you ever taste it, your eyes will roll into the back of your head with ecstacy!) The best you can get is a better quality blend.


----------



## mags.bubble (Apr 12, 2007)

sevenkids - everything you said is what the olive oil store owner said to me. I just couldn't have possibly restated it as well as you just did. I am just not knowledgable on the subject and would hate to give out the wrong info. He said you need to look for an italian certification called D.O.N. (I think that was the initials). I have to say that the tastings I had in his shop were amazing. I am sure going to Italy and tasting what you describe is even more so. Your comment about Italians using sunflower is interesting. This gentleman is an italian immigrant and he said he does use evoo for most everything. He said his mother use to use a 10%evoo blend for cooking because that is what they could afford, so she saved the good stuff for salads and finishing dishes.

I am enjoying this thread. Food is such an interesting topic.

Maggie


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

The Italians I worked with used olive oil for cooking, just not the really good stuff. That they did use as a condiment. They brought it back from their own land in Italy.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, darn. This is frustrating. I actually just used the last of the costco....
So can they throw just any oil in with it? I really hate the idea that I'm trying to stay away from unstable oils, so I buy olive, and it's diluted with the very oils I'm trying to stay away from! It all just so disheartening.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

The certification is DOP (Protected Designation of Origin) and DOC (designation of controlled origin). The Italian gov't is almost as strict about olive oil as they are wines. If you really want to get snobby about Italian olive oils (which is a great deal of fun, like wine!) other things to look for on the label, besides Extra-Virgin, are

"First Cold Press"
"From Hand-Picked Olives"
"Acidity Less than 1%"
"100% Frantoio Olives"

"Imported from Italy" doesn't mean much of anything, only that the oil was bottled in Italy and may contain oils from Spain, Turkey, Tunisia and Greece.
Don't even waste your money on "Made from Refined Olive Oils" and "Light Olive Oil", you might as well use Crisco (which cracks me up because Crisco actually has a super-refined "olive oil").

The "best" olive oil is made from 100% frantoio olives. "Frantoio" is also the name of the mill that presses olives into oil. There's also Moraiolo, Leccino, and Pendolino olives which are higher yeilding but produce a pleasant but lesser quality, cheaper oil, and may make up to 70% of even DOP oils.

I'm really not that much of a snob about olive oils, it's a fascinating subject and something I had to research and write about for work. And man, the taste of the first pressing, the _prima spremitura_, drizzled on grilled bread rubbed with garlic...........if you want to see how amazingly green that first oil is, click here.


----------



## mags.bubble (Apr 12, 2007)

sevenkids, yes that was it D.O.P. Thank you for correcting me. After trying some of the oils in his store including D.O.P. certified oils, I can see why one may become a "snob". These oils were outstanding. He did say that imported from Italy and product of Italy are different. It can only say "product of" if all of the olives come from that country.

I think what is most important to me is not that it is the "best or perfect" oil, I just want it to be actually evoo and not a blend of hazelnut or canola or whatever. I always read labels, but I didn't know what to read and look for in regards to olive oil. Now I know.

Maggie


----------



## moonlight mom (May 19, 2007)

Poddi said:


> I stuck my bottle of extra virgin olive oil in the fridge for a couple days. It turned into completely solid green stuff. Does it mean it's OK then?
> 
> This happened to me as well. Does this mean it is OK?
> Maybe we could put together a list of oils that passed the test based on everyone's experiences.
> ...


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

My bottle of 365 first cold pressed evoo is not turning the least bit soild on day 2 in the fridge







: It says ingredients: evoo.
Alright, this discussion has made me want to go out and spend a ton of money on olive oil. I love good food.
We live in a very italian city I wonder if there is an olive oil store somewhere.
Can anyone recommend some good brands?


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plantmama* 
My bottle of 365 first cold pressed evoo is not turning the least bit soild on day 2 in the fridge







: It says ingredients: evoo.
Alright, this discussion has made me want to go out and spend a ton of money on olive oil. I love good food.
We live in a very italian city I wonder if there is an olive oil store somewhere.
Can anyone recommend some good brands?

The thing is unless you're not using it for cooking but as a last second garnish on a dish you're not really going to be able to tell the difference between good stuff and bad stuff. So you don't need to go out and spend a ton of money you just need to find some real olive oil and not worry if it's labeled evoo or not.

The New Yorker did a huge article on this topic scary than canola oil for me was a huge shipment that was hazelnut oil that mysteriously got labeled olive oil during a ship ride from Turkey to Italy. And really the biggest problem seems to be from olive oils being from Italy. So we've started buying Spanish and California olive oils. Bertoli seemed to be one of the biggest perpetrators of this.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *plantmama* 
Can anyone recommend some good brands?

Middle Earth Organics. The front label says, _100% Organic Cold Pressed Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Codero di Montezemolo Estate, Umbria, Italy_. And the back label says, _Harvested on the Cordero di Montezemolo estate in the rolling hills of Umbria, this limited edition oil is buttery sweet with just a hint of pepper. And with a polyphenol count of ca. 270mg/lt, it's also one of the healthiest in the world. The dark, corked bottle prevents against harmful UV rays and oxidation, insuring that the oil retains all of its beneficial, healthy antioxidant qualities. Certified Organic by ICEA, bottling date July 2007._

Now, the bottling date puzzles me, because someone mentioned that olive oil is always harvested in Oct./Nov.-- how could it be bottled in July?? Anyone?

But this olive oil just tastes SO delicious, you can tell it's really good. When I can't afford this, though, I've gotten the Spectrum brand olive oil. Doesn't taste anywhere near as good as the Middle Earth brand, but someone here tested it and said it was fine. HTH.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Fake olive oil
Wheat shortage








:


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Put extra virgin, top price (at my grocery) filippo berio in the fridge.

http://www.filippoberio.com/index.asp

It got cloudy but did not congeal. I'm pretty upset and am considering contacting the company, but don't want to sound like an idiot-- is cloudiness the same as congealing?

Usually when I have put olive oil in the fridge it congeals into a solid mass. This stuff did not.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

but 100% anythihng doesnt mean much here, either. you can have juice that says "100% juice!" and as like 41% of juice in it, its just that the juice itself that is IN it isnt diluted or mixed with anything...


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags.bubble* 
He said the refrigerator test is a good one, but it give it 3 days to thicken or coagulate. 24 hours is not enough.

After 24 hours, my evoo was cloudy and beginning to congeal. I remembered I had some basil infused evoo in my fridge already so I looked and it was all the way congealed.

I use Pompeian evoo.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

*


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Help! I'm getting confused. I have Colavita in the can. It says Obtained Exclusively from Olives Harvested in Italy. It has a seal on it that says CERMET and a Quality Management System Certified ISO#. Cold Production. The small clear jar of it I put in the refrigerator last night shows some cloudiness (sediment?) on the bottom. Anyone have any ideas about Colavita other than it was one of the recommended brands in the WAPF booklet? (At least I seem to remember it was...I gave the booklet away.)


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

Italians don't use olive oil for cooking, only as a condiment to season already cooked food or to flavor foods like bruschetta, panzanella, or make an olivada. The oil Italians use for cooking is sunflower.
really? when I was in Gaeta visiting relatives they had plenty of oo for cooking. & my grandmother always used FB EVOO for cooking here. maybe it depends where in Italy? Northern Italian food is pretty different than southern...

anyways, I think the message you were getting at, sevenkids, is that no matter what, we're never going to be getting a 100% OO. and I know just what you mean about the actual stuff that you can get in Italy (or Greece, for that matter) you could just DRINK that stuff by the gallon. mmmmm.

so the real question is, if we can't get the real REAL stuff here, which brands are the least of all evils?


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I came upon this thread late last night and put a bottle of our Costco EVO into the frig. It has been in there for under 8 hours at this point and is not cloudy at all yet.

The bottle says "Kirkland EVOO produced from Italian-grown olives, first cold pressed, Product of Italy"

So we'll see what happens over the course of the day. I'll report back.

I also have some fancy stuff from Napa Valley that is hard as a rock in my frig since I keep in there so it won't go rancid. It's "Edge Hill Vineyards Tuscan Blend Olive Oil" and it's very tasty. It's supposed to be made in the true Italian style. I don't cook with this one, just use it on salads or bread or whatever.


----------



## RasJane (Nov 20, 2001)

I put some of the Costco Filippo Berio organic evoo in the fridge. It congealed after 2.5 days. I was getting nervous last night when it only had a few speckles in the bottom.
With a nut-allergic child, the idea that nut oils could be mislabeled is especially worrisome. Yeah, makes me want to just grow all our own!


----------



## amaretto (Aug 16, 2007)

The definitions of greeks for olive oil categories, quality, process, etc are well described here:
http://www.oliveoil.gr/en/oliveoil/categories.jsp

It was a great surprise to me when I visited Pelopponisos and Crete (major olive oil production in Greece) and tasted the local oil - not the bottled one. It had nothing to do with the commercial version. It was .. um .. divine! People explained to us that somehow they have to export the best oil, so the oil in greek stores is sort of B class, but they manage to keep enough for local restaurants and their homes.

I love the Pelopponesian oils (Kalamata should be one of them - I don't know about exported oils because the exported brands are not in the local stores) but I have to say that I stopped eating olives, especially the dark coloured ones, when my SIL's husband -who used to work in an olive packing factory- told me that they used shoe polish to give the unvarying color to black olives. But it is quite easy to make your own, so ... anyway, I am getting carried away with this one.

Great thread!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, my olive oil from Fairway was nice and hard this morning- but the bottle was nearly empty so it congealed fairly quickly. Had it been full it might have taken a few days.

If you want to do the fridge test faster, pour a small amount into another container and then put that container in the fridge.


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

I generally buy Pompeian EVOO. It is packaged in the US but every bottle I have purchased always has the distinct OO taste. Also, I make my own salad dressing and it always coagulates in the fridge. I always make sure that whatever evoo I buy has that beautiful golden green color. I have always been very wary of the ones that looked overly green but never understood why.


----------



## Pogonia (Jan 29, 2007)

Okay, 32 hours later, it's completely congealed. Seems as if Colavita is OK.


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

My 365 (whole foods) oo is now somewhat congealed after a couple days in the fridge. What I have done in the past is to have some for cooking and some for my salad dressings etc..so I will check out these different brands.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Update: my Filippo Berio congealed after 48 hours. So it seems to be ok. But I remember other brands congealing faster (I would store used frying oil in the fridge). So I can't help but wonder if it's diluted with something else.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Still nothin' on my Costco oil, but it's in a quart size bottle and it's full. So later tonight if I remember I'll put some in a smaller container to speed things up.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
Still nothin' on my Costco oil, but it's in a quart size bottle and it's full. So later tonight if I remember I'll put some in a smaller container to speed things up.

The above Filippo Berio is the oo we get from COstCo. Which are you using?

I would be curious why the F Berio took 48 hours!!


----------



## RubySlippers (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been following this thread and did the fridge experiment with mine - a small bit in a bowl congealed completely overnight - I used a brand I bought at Costco: Giancarlo Ceci Organic EVOO.


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

I put Trader Joe's brand Organic Extra Virgin Olive Oil (almost totally full) in the fridge and it congealed in 36 hours. I did notice though that my older bottle of the same stuff (but in a different bottle design) smelled more like olive oil than this one. It still makes me wonder if it hasn't been diluted some.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm learning so much from this thread.
*Sevenkids* - Thanks for all that great information!

We bought a rather expensive award-winning olive oil this past week at Williams-Sonoma. For the life of me, I can't remember the name now. I'm at work. When I go home, I'll put a sample in the fridge and let you ladies know what happens.

I'm glad the Spectrum brand passed the test. We use that from time to time.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
That's not what the olive oil expert I heard on WNYC said. Olive oil is best stores air tight at room temperature, away from a heat source or sunlight.

OK, maybe an olive oil conneseur (sp?) can taste the difference, but IME there's been no change in texture after hardening and then liquifying again. Any changes in texture are far too subtle for the "average cook" to notice.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BusyMommy* 
The above Filippo Berio is the oo we get from COstCo. Which are you using?

I would be curious why the F Berio took 48 hours!!









The bottle says "Kirkland EVOO produced from Italian-grown olives, first cold pressed, Product of Italy"

And I need to repeat my test with a smaller amount. It's been out of the frig since yesterday morning,... of course naking now, so I hope I remember after bedtime since I typically forget a lot of things by the time that's done.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags.bubble* 
Bertoli extra light evoo - no change


I thought that extra light oils couldn't be extra virgin.

I have stored my olive oils in the fridge in the past, if I had a big bottle, and it usually takes a couple of days before it completely solidifies. I just bought a bottle of First Lady reserve from Italy that is already cloudy at room temperature. It seems like a lot of olive oil I buy comes from a mix of olives from Greece or Spain. The last time I bought olive oil it was from California, but I decided to give Italian oil a try this time.


----------



## Sparkle*Mama (Mar 2, 2007)

The only one we use is Bariani--I am absolutely in love with it! It's stone crushed, cold pressed, decanted and unfiltered. They use Manzanillo and Mission Olives.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Oh good, that's what I have now. It smells olive-y, too.

Gosh, another thing to worry about!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RubySlippers* 
I've been following this thread and did the fridge experiment with mine - a small bit in a bowl congealed completely overnight - I used a brand I bought at Costco: Giancarlo Ceci Organic EVOO.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparkle*Mama* 
The only one we use is Bariani--I am absolutely in love with it! It's stone crushed, cold pressed, decanted and unfiltered. They use Manzanillo and Mission Olives.

That sounds nice and healthy too. What kind of stores carry it?? thanks!!


----------



## jayell79 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm glad I saw this thread, I had never heard of this before. I extremely allergic to soy, and this is pretty scary. How in the world are they getting away with not having the proper ingredients on the label? I just have a small bottle of Kroger brand of EV and it's now in the fridge.


----------



## jemar (Nov 9, 2005)

Another vote for Bariani. You can get it online or at whole foods.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookGoddess* 

We bought a rather expensive award-winning olive oil this past week at Williams-Sonoma. For the life of me, I can't remember the name now. I'm at work. When I go home, I'll put a sample in the fridge and let you ladies know what happens.

I'm glad the Spectrum brand passed the test. We use that from time to time.

Ok, back with my update and I have good news. My olive oil congealed in the fridge after 24 hours. I have Lungarotti's Extra Virgin Olive Oil. We got it at Williams-Sonoma.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
The certification is DOP (Protected Designation of Origin) and DOC (designation of controlled origin). The Italian gov't is almost as strict about olive oil as they are wines.

Lungarotti's olive oil has the DOP certification.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
OK, maybe an olive oil conneseur (sp?) can taste the difference, but IME there's been no change in texture after hardening and then liquifying again. Any changes in texture are far too subtle for the "average cook" to notice.









:

I'd even venture to say that above-average cooks can't tell the difference. Foodies, even.


----------



## provocativa (Jan 17, 2005)

I buy my olive oil at an Arabic food store. I can see cholesterol floating in the bottom of the jug at cooler room temperatures. It's Lebanese. . . .


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I finally put a smaller sample of my Kirkland (Costco) oil in the frig last night and it was starting to get waxy patches in it as of this afternoon.

I wonder if there are other oils that harden at similar temperature to olive oil that could be used as diluents, or if oo is unique? Hmmm. It seems too many of us are getting oil that is hardening.

I agree that I can't tell any difference in taste between oil that's been refrigerated and oil that hasn't. Unless the oil that hasn't is going rancid. I had that happen a few times - ick.


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

greenmansions said:


> I wonder if there are other oils that harden at similar temperature to olive oil that could be used as diluents, or if oo is unique? Hmmm. It seems too many of us are getting oil that is hardening.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Coconut oil hardens in the fridge. But that isn't much cheaper than olive oil, so I can't see that being used as a diluent. The whole issue with diluents is probably rare, not common, so I wouldn't be surprised to see many people having good results. There's probably hundreds of brands out there, and it doesn't seem like more than 20 brands have been tried out here.


----------



## mimiharshe (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a bunch of racconto evoo I bought on sale...here's hoping. It's so green it made me nervous, but I AM used to bertolis...which is apparently a common perp...so, maybe I'm just not familiar w oo.

I put a little baby food jar full into the fridge. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

update: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...3#post10084543

i ended up donating a bunch of non-olive oil that i had picked up on sale. URGH!


----------



## aquanovix (Jan 27, 2008)

I put the following brands in the refrigerator for 48 hours, and here are the results:

Bertolli--very little change (did become slightly thicker)
Carapelli--no change
Pompei--no change
Colavita---congealed pretty well (not completely)
Lucini---congealed the quickest (100% complete)

While I doubt that Lucini and Colavita are truly 100% EVOOils, they at least seem to have a much higher percentage of olive oil in them than bertolli, carapelli, and pompei.


----------



## TexasSuz (Mar 4, 2002)

Subbing


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul Newman Organic EVOO

I put a couple tablespoons in a container and placed it in the fridge. The oil was solid within 24 hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

For those mamas on the East Coast, or where there is a Stop n' Shop (I know, I know I hate that place too) their regular olive oil congealed but, the EV did not. Goes to show when I'm in a pinch, cheap is not always the way to go.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

Love this thread. I was actually going to stop using olive oil anyways after this bottle is done in favor of locally grown cold-pressed,extra virgin canola oil. Similar to evoo in prive and apparently equal in terms of nutrition- mom heard a program on CBC about it. Here is one link: http://www.organicagcentre.ca/Market...nola_niche.asp


----------



## RolliePollie (May 10, 2006)

So, I tried the test with my OO I bought from Aldi and it didn't change at all. Totally fake. Grosses me out. I guess I'll be taking it in for a refund or something.
*
UPDATE* - It look a while but it ended up getting very very cloudy and very thick. I think it might have congealed if DH would've left it in the fridge.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mumster* 
Love this thread. I was actually going to stop using olive oil anyways after this bottle is done in favor of locally grown cold-pressed,extra virgin canola oil. Similar to evoo in prive and apparently equal in terms of nutrition- mom heard a program on CBC about it. Here is one link: http://www.organicagcentre.ca/Market...nola_niche.asp

Have you read The Great Con-ola? I try reeeeaally hard to avoid vegetable oils.


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

I am in New Zealand for a while and even the off brand evoo coagulated after a few hours in the frig. I had it in a bean salad and when I took the salad out I was all bummed about it being coagulated because that never happens at home...looks like I need to stop buying Bertoli at home!


----------



## Rikki Jean (Jul 15, 2005)

wow, this is scary. i am greek, so i put olive oil in everything i cook (i bake with butter or cocconut oil). i would love, love, love to get some evoo from our village in greece. my mom is going there this summer, so maybe she can bring some back...

anyway, is it nieve of me to assume that my organic evoo isn't going to be fake? i suppose i should test it...


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

OMG, I am in shock! How is it that I have never heard of this? I read about food and health all of the time!

I'm not sure if I'll ever buy olive oil again.









Quote:

In 1995, the federal Food and Drug Administration (FDA)
stated that from 73 olive oils tested for purity, only 4%
were pure olive oil -- the remainder were determined to be
blended with other oils. Although the olive oil
association disagrees with the FDA findings, the concern of
impure oils has grown in the last two years and the
government does not have the resources to restrict the
companies that claim to sell pure olive oil. The FDA
Center for Food Safety and Applied Nutrition has indicated
that it doesn't like to see people mislead, however, the
resources are not available to present these violations.
http://info.sen.ca.gov/pub/97-98/bil...sen_floor.html

I found this list of adulterated brands on curezone.com, but there's no citation provided, so I have no idea where they got this info from or if it's at all accurate:

Quote:

Adulterated brands of extra virgin olive oil
with country of origin

Andy's Pure Olive Oil (Italy)
Bertolli (Italy)
Castel Tiziano (Italy)
Cirio (Italy)
Cornelia (Italy)
Italico (Italy)
Ligaro (Italy)
Olivio (Greece)
Petrou Bros. Olive Oil (California)
Primi (Italy)
Regale (Italy)
Ricetta Antica (Italy)
Rubino (Italy)
San Paolo (Italy)
Sasso (Italy)
Terra Mia (Italy)

Distributors caught selling adulterated olive oil

Altapac Trading
AMT Fine Foods
Bella International Food Brokers
Cher-Mor Foods International
D&G Foods
Deluca Brothers International
Gestion Trorico Inc.
Itaical Trading
Kalamata Foods
Les Ailments MIA Food Distributing
Lonath International
Mario Sardo Sales, Inc.
Petrou Foods, Inc.
Rubino USA Inc.
Siena Foods Ltd.
Vernon Foods
Anyone else find any lists of good or bad brands of olive oil? Is it possible to buy 100% real olive oil in the supermarket?


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Badia is bad. I made jerk sauce the other night with some of it, and it's been in the fridge for 3 days now and the olive that sepperated from the sauce is clear and still completely luquid.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

I did the fridge test on Wegmans extra virgin olive oil. It has been in the fridge for almost 3 days, and most of it has remained a clear, thin liquid. There are some solid bits floating in the liquid and adhering to the sides of the bottle. So it seems that Wegmans olive oil is perhaps a mixture of olive oil and some other oil.


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rayo de sol* 
I did the fridge test on Wegmans extra virgin olive oil. It has been in the fridge for almost 3 days, and most of it has remained a clear, thin liquid. There are some solid bits floating in the liquid and adhering to the sides of the bottle. So it seems that Wegmans olive oil is perhaps a mixture of olive oil and some other oil.

The thin puddle of mine in a dish took more than two days to thicken up, but it eventually did. Mine was in the door of my fridge, which is often opened by my children, who stare into it and then forget to close it completely.









I actually emailed Wegmans customer service. I did NOT mention I did the test, since mine was not run under the most scientific conditions. I _did_ suggest that given the recent publicity about olive oils that they might address what *their* quality control standards were in their little "consumer newsletter" part of their weekly grocery flyer. They emailed back saying they thought that was a good idea, and that as far as olive oil quality goes they rely on their supplier, who supposedly tests regularly and who they trust. Hm.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Another Fake brand, Omaggio from Sam's Club, (of course a Walmart Affiliate ) Distributed by Axiom Enterprises. I put this in the fridge for 24 hours with zero change. I called the local news about it too.


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

Wow...OMG...I had no idea!


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

I just put my Carapelli in the frig. I have both extra light that I use for cooking and extra virgin I use for flavor.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

This is so crazy.... glad this was bumped up.

i just put little dishes of Lucini, WF Spanish EVOO and WF Greek EVOO in the fridge, i'll report back.


----------



## TwilightJoy (May 4, 2007)

That's awful! I have Santini EVOO that I bought at Trader Joes. I just poured a bit into another jar in put it into the fridge. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
I just put my Carapelli in the frig. I have both extra light that I use for cooking and extra virgin I use for flavor.

Reporting back: (after 48 hrs)
Extra light--hardened up
Extra Virgin--nothing.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

:


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Canola oil IS mostly monounsaturated fat, which will harden in the fridge.

Polyunsaturates, like corn and soybean oil will remain liquid in the fridge.

Monounsaturates, like olive, canola and some nut oils will harden when chilled (this is why natural nut butters don't seperate if you stir them and put them in the fridge).

Saturates, like butter, cocoa butter, palm and coconut oil will be hard at cool room temperature but melt at body temperatures.


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, catnip, for the info. So, maybe this fridge test doesn't work to separate the good from the bad if Italy is adulterating its olive oil with cheap processed hazelnut oil like one article mentioned.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *catnip* 
Canola oil IS mostly monounsaturated fat, which will harden in the fridge.

Polyunsaturates, like corn and soybean oil will remain liquid in the fridge.

Monounsaturates, like olive, canola and some nut oils will harden when chilled (this is why natural nut butters don't seperate if you stir them and put them in the fridge).

Saturates, like butter, cocoa butter, palm and coconut oil will be hard at cool room temperature but melt at body temperatures.

FWIW I've kept canola oil in the frig for months and it has never hardened.


----------



## kateena (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone know whether it's simply the fact that it's congealing that's important, or whether the time it takes to congeal matters as well? My olive oil is congealing now, but it's been more than 48 hours. I'm assuming that it's the congealing that matters, but if anyone has more information I would appreciate some input


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

I'm still so confused. My Carapelli was out so I bought the Goya extra virgin olive oil.


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
FWIW I've kept canola oil in the frig for months and it has never hardened.

Canola oil is mostly monounsaturated fat, but it has a slightly higher ratio of polyunsaturated fat than olive oil does, so it would soildify at a somewhat lower temperature. In the back of a fridge, especially if it is set cold, it will harden.


----------



## lorelei (Dec 31, 2004)

I use Newman's Organic Olive oil for cooking, it's nice. It's not from Italy/Greece, though- from Tunisia.

I would be thrilled to get to go try locally produced olive oil in Italy, though. Mmmmmmm....


----------



## catnip (Mar 25, 2002)

See, I live in California. I can buy half gallons of local organic olive oil at the farmer's market. They cost me $40, but oh, the flavor!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I, too, am confused, and I just spent $40+ on a bottle of Santa Lucia Extra-Virgin Olive Oil D.O.P. after reading this thread.

I darn well hope it's REAL.

I ordered it online so it should be here in a week or so.


----------



## natashaccat (Apr 4, 2003)

FWIW I have 2 types of EVOO from Sams club and both congealed nicely in my freezing cold cupboards this winter (we have a point source heater and don't heat the kitchen at night). The brands are STAR and Colavita.

I wouldn't know snobby good olive oil if it hit me over the head but this tastes fine to me.


----------

